# Pearly's show debut. Winners Bitch, Best Puppy in Breed and her first two points!



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow!Wow!Wow! Pearl looks so pretty! Congratulations on her great wins... and her first time out! 

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HURRAH!!!!!!! I told you so!!!!!! Just a hop, a skip, and a jump to CH. for this one too!!!
Short short roads!!!


----------



## wub (Apr 24, 2013)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! She looks like buttah! Pearly is such a special girl and I know when they're so young we just hold our breath and hope that they do everything we've practiced with them....but I'm not surprised! You've worked so hard with her! Can't wait to hear what tomorrow brings!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wow. there are a lot of would-be aunties (and uncles) here whose chests are also swelling with pride. congratulations many times over! so happy for you!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I never had any doubts, she was born to be a champion!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

In for Best of Breed. The boy in the front of the line-up is Graydon, the #1 dog in Canada.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152474070366428&set=vb.642916427&type=2&theater


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

She is beautiful, congrat


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good looking dog. And a classy looking handler. 

How many points is that for Pearl today, Cherie?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge Congrats! I knew she would hit the ring like a pro! What a beauty


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> Good looking dog. And a classy looking handler.
> 
> How many points is that for Pearl today, Cherie?


She got two points today! Thank you!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She is a real beauty Cherie! Gorgeous girl, gorgeous colour. Congrats!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Eek - our little Pearlie Mae! We are so happy for you Arreau - and do proud of your girl. Big hugs!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations on her wins!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent!! Way to go Pearly!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl. Good job baby Journey!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, she is very beautiful!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! She is really pretty as a pearl. What a particularly nice face.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW!!! Congratulations!! Pearl looks so beautiful and elegant in the photos and she looks lively and happy in the video! What a fantastic first time out!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay--congratulations!!! (no surprises here, of course, uch joy for you !)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What an amazing debut! Many congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I knew she would do VERY well. I am so happy for you that Pearl is off to a flying start at her first show!! Congratulations! (YAY!!!!!!!!)


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Pearl

Wow this is great! You look fabulous! You definitely have big hair, you'd fit in well in New Jersey! I heard you were a good girl and got to run around indoors. I hope it was fun. I am so glad to be related to a star. When you are famous will you remember how we used to play together?

your littermate Pericles


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

She is so pretty! I remember watching a video of her that you had posted a couple months ago, when she was a little baby. Look at her now!

Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

marialydia said:


> Dear Pearl
> 
> Wow this is great! You look fabulous! You definitely have big hair, you'd fit in well in New Jersey! I heard you were a good girl and got to run around indoors. I hope it was fun. I am so glad to be related to a star. When you are famous will you remember how we used to play together?
> 
> your littermate Pericles


Awwwww....Pericles, I will NEVER forget you or the rest of our brothers and sisters! We had way too much fun together to ever forget! Love you brother! xoxoxo


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Amazing!! That girl is definitely going places... all the way to the top!!!

She's stunning


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats Miss Pearl made a huge debut!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pup! Looks like dad, but feminine. Her color is lovely--almost golden. Rich and sparkling--just like her personality, it sounds like! Congrats on this achievement with this lovely girl!

--Q


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quite the debut for quite the débutant. Beautiful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! She looks fabulous and I am so glad she has made a great connection to her handler.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a video from day 2. Her carriage is magnificent!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333644023487404&set=vb.100005254276340&type=3&theater


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and here she is back home, enjoying just being a silly goofball with her Mommy.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=334215263430280&set=vb.100005254276340&type=3&theater


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!! Congratulations Arreau!!!!! Fantastic start to what looks like being a phenomenal career for Pearly


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a beauty.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! We are VERY excited about this little lady!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If her testing comes back clear, I want one from her first litter! Ppllleeeeaaassseee!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket said:


> If her testing comes back clear, I want one from her first litter! Ppllleeeeaaassseee!


Are you serious?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

100%!!!

I'm looking into getting a standard puppy in 3 years or so


----------



## alwayson (Dec 24, 2013)

*Very pretty*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Today, my baby girl went in the ring for the first time and blew her Mommy's mind. All I prayed for was that she would behave and not pee on the judge's feet! Well...she looked like a pro and took Winners Bitch over two gorgeous white girls with huge names behind them, and Best Puppy and Best of Winners, and is now on her way to being my first home bred champion. I was doing the happy dance in the foyer of the arena. My chest could not have been more puffed up! Her handler, Allie Cowie, has made a REAL connection with Pearl and presented her so beautifully. I am a very happy Mama!


 Congratulation on your girl , she is very pretty and looks very correct I love her color Good Luck with her


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket said:


> 100%!!!
> 
> I'm looking into getting a standard puppy in 3 years or so


I will pm you my phone number and we should open up a dialogue now. Thanks Locket!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

alwayson said:


> Congratulation on your girl , she is very pretty and looks very correct I love her color Good Luck with her


She has a phenomenal front and chest, topline, pretty, pretty head, gorgeous pigment, perfect feet, and a wonderful rear. We are absolutely thrilled with her and her littermates. Thanks so much!


----------



## alwayson (Dec 24, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She has a phenomenal front and chest, topline, pretty, pretty head, gorgeous pigment, perfect feet, and a wonderful rear. We are absolutely thrilled with her and her littermates. Thanks so much!


 That is what I like to see a breeder that knows what a correct poodle should look like , a big Congrates again on your win :angel:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

alwayson said:


> That is what I like to see a breeder that knows what a correct poodle should look like , a big Congrates again on your win :angel:


   Thanks so much!


----------

